
Moving Forward Boldly with Kin - tosh
https://medium.com/@tedlivingston/moving-forward-boldly-with-kin-ec6290a6453
======
tosh
Techcrunch: [https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/23/messaging-app-kik-shuts-
do...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/23/messaging-app-kik-shuts-down-as-
company-focuses-on-kin-its-cryptocurrency/)

